

Controlling Time and Space – The Many Forms of Functional Reactive Programming - michaelsbradley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agu6jipKfYw&list=UU_QIfHvN9auy2CoOdSfMWDw

======
walterbell
See also Awelon,
[https://github.com/dmbarbour/awelon/blob/master/AwelonProjec...](https://github.com/dmbarbour/awelon/blob/master/AwelonProject.md)

 _" My goal is to unify programmer experience (PX) with the user experience
(UX). This is an elusive goal. It has been pursued for many years, with many
different hypotheses for what such a unification might entail and how it might
be achieved. Related projects include Squeak Smalltalk, ToonTalk, LambdaMOO,
Morphic, Croquet, Emacs, and HyperCard. A relatively successful effort to
unify PX and UX was the Unix command line, where users would build short
programs of process pipelines._"

------
michaelsbradley
I had the great pleasure of seeing this presentation live and of speaking to
the presenter and author of Elm, Evan Czaplicki, following the Strange Loop
conference.

Anyone interested in FRP, and reactive programming in general, would do well
to learn from his important work in this area.

